

Crossing the Chasm – Challenges ahead of Stripe to go mainstream - skrish
http://blog.chargebee.com/crossing-chasm-challelenges-stripe-mainstream/

======
skrish
Is it a choice between catering to payments infrastructure for businesses vs.
peer to peer transfer for Stripe for world domination?

